# Summer in Berlin



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Arriving at the train station:


Friedrichswerdersche Kirche:

Museum Island:


Courtyard of the rebuilt city palace:


Pro-Ukrainian protest:

Palace from museum island:

Schlossbrücke, cathedral, tv tower and palace:



The palace:



Museum island colonnades:


Pergamonmuseum on museum island:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Berlin


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Near Unter den Linden:

You can make out city hall ("Rotes Rathaus") in the background:

Museum Island subway station:

Russian embassy:


Parliament:
[


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Berlin also has some of the finest socialist architecture in Germany. The East German government tried to build "proletarian palaces" in the early 1950s before running out of money and then serttling for rather drab commieblocks.







Socialist mural at the finance ministry built during Nazi rule:

Czech embassy battlestar:

Back to Karl-Marx-Allee

More modern stuff:

The government quarter:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Central station:


Chancellery:




Soviet monument near the Brandenburg Gate:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful pictures of summer in Berlin. I just came back from a train trip to Germany. Didn't visit Berlin this time, but will come back!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Great photos from Berlín! Thank, you!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. 👌🏻


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Both of the buildings you can see here were reconstructed over the past 20 years:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Berlin; well done


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

"James Simon Gallery" on museum island

Rebuilt palace:



The chancellery:

Soviet monument:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Great pics from Berlin! Congratulations!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Berlin


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Unter den Linden sunset:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More Socialist goodness:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Lovely and atmospheric photos of Berlin, I like seeing the city teeming with life and expression. So many layers of history, too. I am glad I came upon this thread


----------



## M__just (5 mo ago)

tienes un ojo fantastico para tomar fotos!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Berlin once again


----------

